# Show deletion warnings on the folders themselves



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I'd love the yellow-lights or exclamation-points of the most soon-to-be-deleted show to be displayed on the folder itself. It's impossible to prioritize my shows without clicking under every folder, some of which I subscribed to as KEEP UNTIL I DELETE over a year ago & some of which are about to be deleted. Would this be easy to accomplish?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I suspect you are paying more attention to the exclamation points than many TiVo users (I have exclamation point shows that are 2+ years old!). So I'm not sure how generally useful your request will be.

But in any case, when in Now Playing can't you just turn off folders (one key click, just hit '2'), look at all your shows sorted by time, make changes, and then turn on folders (hit '2') again? Seems much easier than doing anything folder by folder even if you had indicators.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, the exclamation marks are kind of useless. Only the green circles are meaningful in practice.

I just check if my Suggestions are running low -- if they are, I'm in danger of something being deleted; if they aren't, I'm not, no matter how many months the exclamation point has been there.

If you have Suggestions turned off, use the Recently Deleted folder to gauge instead.

Oh, and one problem with displaying them on the folders would be that the folders may contain programs in a variety of states. What should be displayed then?


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

Thanks--I didn't realize that I could open all the folders by pressing "2" (and close them again by pressing "1". Good to know! And testing it, I accidentally found out that I could press "2" in the main menu to get my "To Do List." Also good to know!

And I definitely don't have two-year-old exclamation marks! I'm down to zero TiVo suggestions at least twice a week.

What I would want is for the _soonest-to-be-deleted_ icon to be displayed on the folder. That's the only one I need to deal with.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You close them by pressing "2" again. "1" changes the sort order.


----------

